# Where are we all off to this weekend ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

So where are we all off to this weekend. Us, we are off to Towsures store in Sheffield to browse at whats on offer for our new M H


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

going for a beer in beer devon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> , we are off to Towsures store in Sheffield to browse at whats on offer for our new M H


Make sure you have the makings of a meal in the fridge; you might not be able to afford one when you get home.

Have a good day and enjoy yourselves !

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

chapter said:


> going for a beer in beer devon


We were there at New Year, smashing little CL just up the road. Lovely place.

Dont know what we are doing, rubbish forecast up north


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We are off to the Dairy near Thame Oxfordshire,with a local rally club we belong too.
Chill out with a few bevies   and just generally taking the p*ss out of each other :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Pickering (Upper Carr caravan park) to meet up with some friends, then Alnwick, Bamburgh and peak district on way home next w'end

Hope the weather stays fair  

Happy travels
Guy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are at the C&CC at Brockenhurst on our way tomorrow to Lymington to a CCC holiday Rally with other MHFacts friends.
Called in at Intech at Winchester off the M3 what a place for children to learn Science and we went into space in the Planetarium I loved it all.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Staying at home because the motorhome is in for its fifth damp treatment on a 3 year old vehicle.
Gerry


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

nowhere broke arm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

p1nkie said:


> Pickering (Upper Carr caravan park) to meet up with some friends, then Alnwick, Bamburgh and peak district on way home next w'end
> 
> Hope the weather stays fair
> 
> ...


If you go walking in Northumberland this weekend dont for gods sake wear an Orange T shirt! Especially if your a bit muscley and look like a bouncer.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*where we are going*

postern hill, marlborough weather looks good and the jazz festival is on all weekend


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Nowhere am fed up!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

A 2 day offroad challenge event near West Harptree, just up from Cheddar Gorge


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

If you go walking in Northumberland this weekend dont for gods sake wear an Orange T shirt! Especially if your a bit muscley and look like a bouncer. Barryd, that was really funny,well it made us laugh,maybe it`s a culmination of wine mixed in!! We`re not away this weekend, but away sunday night and monday night at Lytham.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Monster in law duty


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

squibnocket said:


> If you go walking in Northumberland this weekend dont for gods sake wear an Orange T shirt! Especially if your a bit muscley and look like a bouncer. Barryd, that was really funny,well it made us laugh,maybe it`s a culmination of wine mixed in!! We`re not away this weekend, but away sunday night and monday night at Lytham.


How do you get the quote in a blue bubble?


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Port Louis, Morbihan 8)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try not to get lost and end up east harptree 
chapter


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

C&CC rally for a change :lol: Kingsbury Water Park this weekend (with bikes) , Sutton on Sea next weekend. 

No idea which DA but doesn't really matter we love both places and the weather for the weekend looks great. 

Mandy


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

chapter said:


> try not to get lost and end up east harptree
> chapter


Probably nearer to East Harptree than West ??? 8O


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Chilling in my back garden and faffing around with Delores - you know the thing, a dozen or so little jobs that all need doing before our long hols in a few weeks time.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We leave weekends for the workers and 'brat pack' :lol: 

Then look forward to a peaceful week away :wink:


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

A weekend family gathering at Pontifino's, Gunthorpe, Notts on the CL. It used to be the Anchor Inn.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=7511

http://www.pontefino.co.uk/index.asp

Buon viaggio!


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

We're going on our maiden voyage to the Highlands and West Coast of Scotland - catchin the 10.30 Belfast - Stranraer ferry tonight and trying hard to get the hours in till then!! By the way, if anyone knows a good overnite spot just north of Stranraer that is likely to have space at 2.00 tomorrow morning please let me know!!!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We are off tonight to C&CC Bakewell, last min decision well Thursday morning as the jobs at home seem to have done themselves/been pushed back.

Give me puddings! We will cycle to Bakewell though to make space.

Ben


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Silverstone! Leaving in ten minutes,be there by 2.00pm - camping in circuit - yipee!


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Not going too far as it happens this week (Saving Diesel lol)

Just around 15 miles up the road to a CCC DA meet in Ower (edge of the New Forest. 
Chose this because it will be handy for the Romsey Beggars Fair on Saturday. Lots of musicians and street entertainment all over the town, excellent day out. http://www.beggarsfair.com

The weather forcast for this weekend is VERY hot so plenty of high factor lotion and a lot of liquid refreshment required.

Van is now filled & stocked ready to go, once Mrs Boomba fiishes work. can't wait to get set up & relax, You don't have to go far to enjoy camping & the country side.

Mr Boomba


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Telrac said:


> We're going on our maiden voyage to the Highlands and West Coast of Scotland - catchin the 10.30 Belfast - Stranraer ferry tonight and trying hard to get the hours in till then!! By the way, if anyone knows a good overnite spot just north of Stranraer that is likely to have space at 2.00 tomorrow morning please let me know!!!


There's a superb wild camp about 23m up the coast road north of Stranraer. It's just south of Lendalfoot. It's a small loop laybye right on the coast with lovely views to Ailsa Craig. Well worth the short drive away from Stranraer.


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks so much am on boat now an just checked thread will defo head 4 da suggested wild camp n of Stranraer this site is just great!!


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Nowhere. We've been nowhere for the past 10 weeks and counting. I'm recovering slowly from Guillian Barre Syndrome.
Cheers.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Still near st austel but despite the tv weather showing it as good here it is NOT its been crap since Thursday night and now wet and windy. Probably pull the plug early today and set off home: -(


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm having two weeks in the U.K. from Monday A few days in Gower, where I've never been, and Tenby probably. A couple of days in Bristol, where my wife's never been and then somewhere in the West Country.

I'd like to go to Avebury and Stonehenge and maybe Salisbury. Wiltshire is one of those counties that I've be guilty of speeding through on my way to Devon or Cornwall, but I think it deserves a more detailed exploration!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We're uppin sticks ang going up to bewdley in the next hour. Had enuff ere 

BTW WiFi here at Tregarton Park is cheap but Slooooow. £1 for an hour but with page load time its worth 20 mins at best


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We are just back from Poo Cottage in Budley Salterton....! Had a great weekend, thanks Jackie and Jon. Also thanks to Nuke and his good lady for an excellent braai (BBQ) on Saturday afternoon. They went out of their way! So this weekend.....Walmsley ......Clive doing a PA job at the Getty Cricket grounds. Weekend after that....same thing....then off to Southport!! Let the party begin!


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just come back from a weekend in Windermere. 

Did nothing but rain from the time we arrived on Friday night until about a couple of hours before we had to leave today.  

We had expected some rain, but not that much. 
Fingers crossed for a better weather at the show next weekend.

Anita


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Cooking hot in Kingsbury water park, in fact so hot we didn't actually make it to the park but went and watched some poor souls in a Volley ball tournament right next to the water skiers in nice cooling water. 

It must have been so tempting to just jump in. 

Hardly a breath of wind on the site but breezy over the water. 

Entertainment for the weekend was watching a family of rats feeding on bread that a nice lady through out every day for the family of ducks that had not long hatched off.   

Think mother duck wisely stayed away. 

Mandy


----------

